# 86 5000 help please



## mooo-dog (Jan 21, 2007)

thecar runs fine at idel and just off but as soon as it reaceh bost it basicly shutsdown no stalling or anything it just comlpetly drops off to idel


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: 86 5000 help please (mooo-dog)*

check all of your vacum lines. that dam CIS is screwy.
go EFI!!!


----------

